# lift costs



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Google


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Let me google that for you


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

You're my google, bitches.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll just sum it up for you.

Off-the-beaten-path Resorts: $30-$50
Average Hills: $50-$70
Destination Resorts: $70-$100

done.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah problem being I don't know which is which lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

go to the resort's website


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ur in Wisconsin, right, not a destination....off the beaten path, tons of cheap ass places and free jibs...what's to worry.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

^lol. True that. We'll be going to a bunch of places in state or in the UP if it snows enough.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Map of Wisconsin with ski areas:
Ski-Guide.com

When you click on each resort, you can select "Lift Tickets" which outlines the rates. Most still show the 2008-2009 prices, but it should be fairly similar to this years... maybe a buck or two more now.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

what western resort has the most expensive ticket these days? killington @ $82 on the east


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

well telluride was like 92 or 98.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

snoeboarder said:


> what western resort has the most expensive ticket these days? killington @ $82 on the east


any of the Vail resorts


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chupacabraman said:


> Map of Wisconsin with ski areas:
> Ski-Guide.com
> 
> When you click on each resort, you can select "Lift Tickets" which outlines the rates. Most still show the 2008-2009 prices, but it should be fairly similar to this years... maybe a buck or two more now.


wtf, there's more ski areas in Wisconsin than Washington....better move.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah there's quite a few, but most are fairly small. granite peak is the only one with the elevation to be actually considered a mountain I think. Except maybe whitecap way up north near the iron mountain range. There's bigger and more snowy resorts in Upper Michigan.


----------

